# Mistking nozzle placement



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey people, Ive been working on my vivarium and recently aquired a mist king starter system. now it only came with the one spray nozzle I will post a picture of my vivarium its 18x18x24 i would like to know if you would reccomend the two spray nozzle assembly that i can get off amazon or if the single nozzle will be enough. also whats a good placement for it like where do you reccomend mounting nozzle? I will be drilling glass myself.

Btw I am not particularly happy with the passive ventilation only coming from the front vents with a fan blowing on it. i have ordered a 2 inch drill bit for drilling my glass top where i will be adding a few ventilation holes with window screen over them and i have wired a 40mm fan to possibly be mounted inside vivarium or outside we will see.
-Thanks


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I just got a mist king setup for my 18x18x24s. I put it about an inch forward in the middle. I find there’s dry spots, so I mess with positioning every couple days. I’m going to get some pieces at the show this month to convert to a double mist head. 

In regards to the ventilation, I just made my own window screen using this type of screen to prevent fruit fly exiting:
https://www.amazon.com/Phifer-3001824-Bronze-Screen-Brite/dp/B0026T3DZ2 The rule of thumb is 10% for ventilation? So about 1.75”x18”.


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

thanks for the input on the mister nozzle placement so should i just go with the double mister head first off? also was it a bit eye sore in front of the tank or not to bad? Thanks for the tips on the ventilation I will keep that in mind.


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

The visual doesn’t bother me. My leucomelas like cooling out on the nozzle.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I like to have the mist coming from two different directions in a tank that size. It allows a bit better coverage and avoids dry areas more. If you can drill two holes, I would recommend spacing two single nozzles apart rather than replacing with a double a nozzle (you could actually just "build up" a single nozzle with some extra parts rather than replace a single with a double). I like the flexibility I get from aiming nozzles from two directions rather than two nozzles located in the same point location, if that makes sense.

Also, for the fans, depending on your climate,I would recommend mounting them inside to circulate the air and introduce air from the outside a little bit at a time. Mounting a fan outside and blowing across the vent holes, is also possible, but doesn't get as much air movement going inside. What I would not do is cover one of your 2" holes with a fan blowing in or out. This could dry things out really quickly unless you are using a seconds timer to pulse the fan on for a few seconds every hour or something like that. 

This is just how I tend to do things. It would definitely not work for every situation and your mileage may vary 

Mark


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

I have two double nozzles in my 24x18x24. I have them in the front corners both spraying towards the back. I only run them twice a day, 15sec in the am and 30 sec in the evening. I get good coverage and saturation, you might be ok with a double mounted in the front center and the nozzles pointed towards the back corners.


----------



## Rocktaki (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks for the good feedback people! I am thinking about doing the two single nozzles so my starter mistking kit came with one single nozzle. So do I just need to purchase another single nozzle on amazon? I just want to make sure I have all the right pieces


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heartagramtc (Jul 24, 2011)

Rocktaco said:


> Thanks for the good feedback people! I am thinking about doing the two single nozzles so my starter mistking kit came with one single nozzle. So do I just need to purchase another single nozzle on amazon? I just want to make sure I have all the right pieces<img src="http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, however make sure to order a "t" fitting or a single head with the "t" fitting built in. That way you can run a single line to both.


----------

